# Snake in a bale.



## swmnhay

https://scontent-ord.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpa1/v/t1.0-9/10250204_10205938343720281_7041289917458362440_n.jpg?oh=adbef7e8968534aa4a7d1c2928f6340b&oe=558B4C25


----------



## Teslan

Is that for real? Wow. I've had plenty of bull snakes get in bales here. They crawl in the windrow to be warm but yet have shade. They are never that big though.


----------



## Bonfire

No way. Wow.


----------



## PaCustomBaler

Holy sh**!!!


----------



## rjmoses

That looks big enough to be a python---was this from Florida by any chance?

Ralph


----------



## swmnhay

No idea where it is,seeen on the internet so it must be true.


----------



## Vol

http://discussions.texasbowhunter.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=87519&stc=1&d=1238161700

Regards, Mike


----------



## Vol

rjmoses said:


> That looks big enough to be a python---was this from Florida by any chance?
> 
> Ralph


Or maybe a adder from Africa.....nice looking green hay wherever it was from.

Regards, Mike


----------



## IHCman

That's one big snake. Don't think you'd get me near that bale for anything! I'd have to shoot it from a distance just to make sure it was dead.

I've seen that badger one a few times. Story on it claims the badger was still alive, just mad as hell.


----------



## RockmartGA

Hey honey, I've got this great idea to solve our field mice problem.....


----------



## Tim/South

Snakes do not get that large in these parts.


----------



## deadmoose

This is more than enough snake for me. Big one for around here.


----------



## somedevildawg

Looks like a python of some sort.....only good snake is a dead snake


----------



## hog987

I had something like that badger once except I found it in the winter feeding cattle and it was just a skeleton. Plus the odd garter snake. The only snake we have around here except the odd guy who has a pet snake.


----------



## treymo

How do you not notice that in the windrow? Ha

Trey


----------



## deadmoose

I am guessing it was slithering under the windrow. Not on top.


----------



## Tim/South

deadmoose said:


> I am guessing it was slithering under the windrow. Not on top.


Agreed. Sneaking around looking for rats.


----------



## swmnhay

I think the pic came from Argentina .

I had a raccoon in the middle of a bale once.Friend found it in a bale he was feeding in rd bale feeder.I would guess a lot of stuff gets baled up,more then a guy thinks.


----------



## PaCustomBaler

SWMNhay, I saw too that it was from down in Argentina. Pretty crazy.


----------



## Vol

swmnhay said:


> I think the pic came from Argentina .
> 
> I had a raccoon in the middle of a bale once.Friend found it in a bale he was feeding in rd bale feeder.I would guess a lot of stuff gets baled up,more then a guy thinks.


I once thought it would be great to farm in Argentina.....until I saw this;

http://billericky.hubpages.com/hub/Argentina-Poisonous-Snakes-Venomous-Spiders-Bugs-and-other-Dangerous-Insects-and-Animals

Regards, Mike


----------



## Bgriffin856

Wonder how many small squares that would make?


----------



## Thorim

Makes me glad I live in Michigan snakes don't get that big here....


----------



## Orchard6

That thing is huge! I've baled some small garter snakes and a skunk once! I've also had turtles under the windrow but they are round and hard enough that the pick up teeth just skip over or roll them around for a short distance. I'd hate to have to worry about a hay bale biting me!


----------



## CaseIH84

Wow, thats incredible.

We only get the occasional garter snake here in western New York and I can always tell when one is in the bale. My wife and sister in law start screaming like their hair is on fire.


----------



## BrangusFeeder

You should sell that one to the horsey folk that are slow to pay,


----------



## Vol

Forgot I had this pic of a Southeastern Diamondback Rattlesnake......this one in particular came from dawgs part of Georgia...in the swamps.....down next to the Ga/FL line....had 13 rattles....yes, we can grow 'em big down here in the heat....my rattlers are Timber Rattlesnakes here in Tennessee and they can get almost black. The young man who killed this rattler was hunting with a friend of my son.

Regards, Mike


----------



## deadmoose

Vol said:


> Forgot I had this pic of a Southeastern Diamondback Rattlesnake......this one in particular came from dawgs part of Georgia...in the swamps.....down next to the Ga/FL line....had 13 rattles....yes, we can grow 'em big down here in the heat....my rattlers are Timber Rattlesnakes here in Tennessee and they can get almost black. The boy who killed this rattler was hunting with a friend of my son.
> 
> Regards, Mike


I think I like the cold and snow a bit more.


----------



## somedevildawg

That's a good looking snake......


----------



## SVFHAY

I'm with ya moose, maybe there is something to be said for cold weather.


----------



## Bgriffin856

That would make a few good meals


----------



## Bgriffin856

Actually the sound of a rattler rattle is one sound I've never heard


----------



## Vol

Bgriffin856 said:


> Actually the sound of a rattler rattle is one sound I've never heard


Well Griff, out in the outdoors when you suddenly hear that sound....and don't immediately see the snake....your heart sinks.

When I happen upon one unexpected...and it is rattling....I tell the snake that if he does not bite me that I will not kill him. So far, this has worked.... .


----------



## somedevildawg

Bgriffin856 said:


> Actually the sound of a rattler rattle is one sound I've never heard


It will make you walk on air......or water, or fire, or anything else that puts some distance between you and "Mr. No shoulders"


----------



## Tim/South

Vol said:


> Forgot I had this pic of a Southeastern Diamondback Rattlesnake......this one in particular came from dawgs part of Georgia...in the swamps.....down next to the Ga/FL line....had 13 rattles....yes, we can grow 'em big down here in the heat....my rattlers are Timber Rattlesnakes here in Tennessee and they can get almost black. The young man who killed this rattler was hunting with a friend of my son.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Forget making a hat band or belt out of that rattler. You could make a pair of pants.

Pretty sure I would need a new pair if I happened upon that snake in the woods.


----------

